# Marvin vs. Andersen Windows



## GinoS (Dec 9, 2010)

First off, I appologize if I'm posting this in the wrong forum. I posted it yesterday in the contractor's form and was told it was the wrong place to ask my questions. Sorry about that!

Anyway, I'm looking to replace windows in my house. I live in the Chicago area and I've gotten quotes from Marvin, Andersen and Pella.

I need to replace 14 windows on the front and about 16 on the back. I'm not doing all of the back right away, at least six of them. I'll be spending almost $21,000, maybe a little more, maybe a little less.

I'm taking a pass on the Pella's. They offered a great price and financing but the class action suit against their Pro-Line scared me off.

For the front of the house two Andersen rep's quoted me prices at about $14,600 for the 400 Series casement windows, with pine interiors and all new oak trim.

The Marvin rep offered the same exact same price as the others for their ultimate casement windows with all new oak trim but douglas fir instead of pine.

I'm leaning toward the Marvins because they seem like better windows. The Andersen's have the vinyl clad sash which would cut down on maintenace which is a big plus.

So, if anyone has an opinion either way I'd love to hear it.

The windows I'm replacing are Vetters. There was some wood rot. The major cost to the front of the house is that I have a huge half-circle in the master bedroom sitting above three casement windows (two open.) Both Andersen and Marvin priced that window alone at about $6,500.

Also, the Marvin dealer offered a lower quote for the back windows compared to Andersen. Both companies also check out and are authorized dealers.

Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice.


----------



## gotogregg (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Gino S,
I am Gregg from the Chicagoland area and I have seen all 3 types of windows installed. For our area you defiantly want to go with a vinyl exterior. It does a lot better with our winters. Marvin and Andersen are extremely comparable, but I really like Andersen’s casement window. Andersen Windows actually invented the casement window. Both companies are really great so you are in good shape either way. Good luck.


----------



## david6465 (Jun 22, 2011)

*don't buy marvin!!!*

If you are considering the purchase of "Marvin Windows", we will be happy to share with you all the reasons why you should NOT. Even though the windows are of a very high quality, nonetheless, anything beyond that is extremely irresponsible and poor. The Company advice of the proper mechanism and style of windows for a particular area was very poor. for example, On a very high level single family home they installed such windows in a manner that there is no way to clean the outside of the window other than to hire a major crane. In addition, the installation workmanship lacked professionalism. Within less than three years some windows' mechanisms are squeaking, others are rusty, and some of the windows are not vacuum shut. On top of that, they did not follow our installation order. For example, we requested a door to be opened toward the outside and they installed its opening toward the inside. They sent us white screens to a bronze colored windows where the screens are designed to be installed in the interior part of the window. As a result we are unable to use the screens at all. The Company totally ignore us and is not willing to take responsibility to make the proper changes and corrections to our windows unless we pay additional fortune. We suffered major aggravation throughout the entire process and spent already a very big fortune that we have no satisfaction from.
rafi, rachel. israel, newe daniel


----------

